# Info on a Union Flyer please



## acenlue (Aug 20, 2013)

Picked up an old scooter the other day. I am unable to find any information on it. I can post a picture if it will help. On the front it says "Union Flyer" and towards the bottom it says something about Brunswick Products Company. It has roller skate type wheels on the bottom. Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## acenlue (Aug 20, 2013)

Adding pics bottom says "Brunswick Sports Products Company"


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm wondering if that was one of the companies which used to make steel wheel sidewalk roller skates years ago. Possibly they are - http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNION-BRUNS...t=Vintage_Antique_Toys_US&hash=item20d6c7bea6 Interesting design on the scooter, and the wheels look they came off the old skates my sisters and I had as kids back in the 50s.

Dave


----------

